# Bilder aus animierter .gif extrahieren?



## Revenant (12. Dez 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte in meinem Spiel animierte gifs zeichnen (z.B. für Explosionen). Dazu habe ich mir eine Art Gif-Engine geschrieben, die aus den .gifs Einzelbilder herausschneidet, um diese dann nacheinander zu zeichnen. Das Ganze funktioniert jedoch nur, wenn die .gif auch in diesem "Sprite-Format" oder jedes Bild in einer einzelnen Datei vorliegt:







Bei normalen gifs wie man sie aber überall findet, sind die Einzelbilder jedoch irgendwie anders gespeichert. 

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich trotzdem an die Einzelbilder rankommen kann?


mfg
Revenant


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Dez 2006)

Ich kenn da keine Lösung für. Aber du weißt, dass Java von Haus aus animierte gifs zeichnen kann?


----------



## Revenant (12. Dez 2006)

ja, aber die werden dann in einer Endlosschleife abgespielt, und ich muss die Flexibilität einer n-ten Wiederholung haben.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (12. Dez 2006)

Es git sowohl Tools dafür (z.B. GIF Construction Set) als auch GIF-Klassen für Java, die den Zugriff auf einzelne Frames eines animierten GIFs ermöglichen.


----------



## VdA (23. Dez 2006)

hey die Bildchen kenn ich das is Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis!


----------

